

Show HN: Tweetline.fm - Browse Twitter visually, Pinterest-style - ges
http://tweetline.fm

======
ges
This is a web-based hack I built this week to try bringing a visual appeal to
Twitter, as Twitter's UI is currently text-focused and doesn't allow for any
visual curation. It lets you browse by having a quick overview of tweets'
attachments (picture, video, text extracts, whatever I can get). Hope you'll
enjoy it!

